# Jose Conseco vs. Vai Sikahema: July 12th Atlantic City



## southpaw447

Just weeks ago slugger Jose Conseco's home had been given a notice of foreclosure. 

Then in desperation for money he issued a challenge to anyone willing to step into the ring for $5,000 and box him.

Former Philadelphia Eagles Kicker and Childhood Boxer now sports analyst Vai Sikahema steps up to the challenge.

The fight will take place July 12th in Atlantic City.

This is not a Joke!!!

Who takes this fight?

http://msn.foxsports.com/other/wcStory?contentId=8118850#story=8181262


----------



## Walker

I thought Via was a kick returner and one of the best back in his day. I think he was a smallish type of guy but it's been a long time since he played. I probably won't watch this unless it's on at a bar I happen to be in but I'd be rooting for Via to kick Conseco's ass.


----------



## BloodJunkie

I hope Vai wads Canseco up. Canseco is broke and in danger of losing his home because he's a loser, he was a millionaire and now he's piss broke? Sounds like he should have spent less of his money on steroids and blow.


----------



## Lotus

Well that and smacking up your ex wives, getting divorced and half your shit walking out the door 

I really hope he just gets a good ass whoopin.


----------



## BloodJunkie

Lotus said:


> Well that and smacking up your ex wives, getting divorced and half your shit walking out the door
> 
> I really hope he just gets a good ass whoopin.


True, true

So this class act is a steroid abusing, blow snorting, wife beating sucker. haha

Hey Jose, its wise to have a pre-nup if you plan on smashing your wives.....not having one tends to give them an even better reason to leave your sorry ass.


----------



## The Legend

Vai is going to kick Jose's ass! Jose better hope he doesn't have to test so he doesn't get fined after the fight.


----------



## southpaw447

They have a station here where I live 610AM WIP which features Angelo Cataldi and this is where I first heard about it.

Jose was on radio and originally called out Kimbo Slice. I'm not sure if he responded though


----------



## The Legend

southpaw447 said:


> They have a station here where I live *610AM WIP* which features Angelo Cataldi and this is where I first heard about it.
> 
> Jose was on radio and originally called out Kimbo Slice. I'm not sure if he responded though


I listen to that station a lot over the net because I am a HUGE Philadelphia even though I have lived on the West Coast my whole life.


----------



## davidm724

Haha, that's freakin hilarious. I am not a big fan of Kimbo, but I'd love to see him bust up Jose.


----------

